# Central PA Reptile Expo - March 21



## KordeksKritters

*The Central PA Reptile Expo is ready for our second show of 2009 on March 21, 2009!*

Sponsored in part by The Turtle Xing and Scott Crowe Reptiles.

Come enjoy a great day of reptiles, amphibians, spiders, scorpions, feeders and supplies!

March 21, 2009
Carlisle Expo Center
100 K Street
Carlisle, PA 17013

Hours: 9am until 4pm (vendor setup 7am until 9am)
Admission: $7, kids under 6 are always free!
Website: www.CentralPAReptileExpo.com
Contact: [email protected] or call 717-502-0506 and ask for Kelly

See the updated webpage with information on vendors who will be attending, as well as a few new rules. Still accepting vendors, so make sure to contact us for more information!​


----------



## melas

I'm there!


----------



## barnes

yup i will be there..


----------



## KordeksKritters

Imagine that, I'll be there too 

Can't wait for this show for sure. The new venue was a HUGE hit, and we are already getting hit with lots of vendors wanting to come on board. I will be getting pics by our professional photographer that was there sometime this week to post on the website. 
See you all there!

Kelly


----------



## KordeksKritters

Here we go again!










Sponsored by The Turtle Xing and Scott Crowe Reptiles!

*The Central PA Reptile Expo is coming again on March 21, 2009!*

Come see an amazing variety of animals, supplies, feeders and anything else you can think of in our 22,000 square foot facility!

Carlisle Expo Center

100 K Street

Carlisle, PA 17013

Time: 9am until 4pm

Admission: $7, kids under 6 are FREE!

Come sporting any of our CPRE Gear and receive $1 off your admission!

Still accepting vendors in our 175 table space (maxed-out capacity). Day of show discounts to vendors that book for future shows, just ask!

Contact by email at [email protected] or phone at 717-502-0506 and ask for Kelly.​


----------



## KordeksKritters

The March 21st show is coming up quick!

Carlisle Expo Center
100 K Street 
Carlisle, PA 17013
9am until 4pm
Admission is $7, kids under 6 free!

Check out our new door prizes! 
A full 24" Zilla lighting system with bulbs!
2 drawings each of 1000 crickets and 1000 superworms (donated by Crix-n-Wiggles.com)
Other great prizes! Get your ticket at the door!

See the website for more information. 
Still accepting vendors to try to fill the 22,000 square feet of space!​


----------



## KordeksKritters

Just 2 weeks away!!

The Central PA Reptile Expo is just 2 weeks away, on March 21st.
Come check out the wide variety of animals, supplies and fun seminars we have planned.

Also check out the door prizes! (Must be present to win, schedule of drawings to be announced)
A full 24" Zilla lighting hood system, INCLUDING BULBS! Perfect for the 20L tank you need to buy for the new critter you plan to buy! (Donated by Zilla)
1 drawings EACH of 1000 crickets and 1000 superworms, and 1 drawing of 1000 crickets AND 1000 superworms!! (donated by Crix-n-Wiggles.com)
A copy of The Crested Gecko In Captivity SIGNED by the author, Robbie Hamper!! (Donated by Turtle Xing)
3 drawings of 25 frozen feeder mice!! (Donated by Forgotten Friend Reptile Sanctuary)
Random books for kids under 12!
Small door prizes for kids under 6 to make them feel special too!

Check us out on FaceBook! (Email add is [email protected])

We are looking forward to seeing everyone! 

So, who is planning on coming???​


----------



## DCreptiles

will there be frog vendors?


----------



## melas

http://www.centralpareptileexpo.com/marchvendors.html

Looks like Mac's Poison's will be back. He had a few different species of frogs (mostly tinc's) last time. Had some very cool tree frogs as well. If nothing else you could come and hang out with us DB'ers. I know I'll be there and I think Kawickstrom (Keith) and Philsuma (Phil) will be there as well.


----------



## KordeksKritters

Matt,
Am I paying you to be my public relations guy? If not, I should be. Well, I should at least call you that and we can pretend I'm paying you 

Yes, Mac will be back for sure, and I am sure that the Turtle Xing will have some frogs as well. I am also still getting vendor sign-ups, so you never know who might show up.


----------



## melas

Yeah I definitely haven't gotten any checks in the mail yet . . . really it's all selfish motivation on my part. This is the closest reptile show I've ever had to my house - I want it to succeed and grow so that it can continue into the future. haha!


----------



## KordeksKritters

Those checks didn't get there? What? But I sent them to you, I swear! LOL

Selfish motivation doesn't bother me AT ALL, so keep up the good work! 

See you on the 21st!


----------



## TsReptiles

Will there Be Frog Vendors? I Imigine ill be there eithor way but i'd like to know


----------



## melas

From the previous page 



DCreptiles said:


> will there be frog vendors?





melas said:


> http://www.centralpareptileexpo.com/marchvendors.html
> 
> Looks like Mac's Poison's will be back. He had a few different species of frogs (mostly tinc's) last time. Had some very cool tree frogs as well. If nothing else you could come and hang out with us DB'ers. I know I'll be there and I think Kawickstrom (Keith) and Philsuma (Phil) will be there as well.


----------



## KordeksKritters

And now, for the ad LOL

One week away!









The Central PA Reptile Expo is just one week away, on March 21, 2009!
Sponsored by The Turtle Xing in Dillsburg, PA, Scott Crowe Reptiles, BeardiePal's Dragons and Triple Moons Exotic!

Come join us for a huge variety of supplies and animals! A huge 22,000 square foot venue, enormous aisleways, and just lots of fun!

Free seminars by the NY Metro Herp Society, including "Reptiles 101," a great basics course that we ALL need to hear, whether a beginner or expert herper.

GREAT doorprizes being added all the time! A drawing every hour for feeders (everyone 13 and over), books (for kids 7-12), and even something for the little kids 6 and under! A grand prize drawing at 3:30 for a full 24" Zilla lighting system (with bulbs!)! (Must be present to win all door prizes)

March 21
Carlisle Expo Center
100 K Street
Carlisle, PA 17013

Hours: 9am until 4pm
Admission: $7, kids under 6 FREE!
Website with directions and vendor listings: www.CentralPAReptileExpo.com
Email: [email protected]
Phone: 717-502-0506 (I screen calls, so please leave a message!)

Still accepting vendors, so make sure to contact us soon if you are interested!​


----------



## Dragas

I should be there, as long as Captain Morgan and I don't have a battle.


----------



## barnes

anybody bringing any thing?? plants,frogs?
logan..


----------



## melas

barnes said:


> anybody bringing any thing?? plants,frogs?
> logan..


What are you looking for? I have fruit fly cultures, spring tail cultures, bean beetle cultures, java moss, salvina natans (aquatic floating plant), and some small azureus froglets.


----------



## NathanB

anyone know if mac will have any different frogs or just the same as last time?


----------



## melas

I just shot him an email asking him to post what he's brining on here.


----------



## barnes

matt,how much for a bean beetle culture?


----------



## melas

barnes said:


> matt,how much for a bean beetle culture?


PM Sent. . . .


----------



## melas

bussardnr said:


> anyone know if mac will have any different frogs or just the same as last time?


Mac emailed me back - said he has a couple shows to do this weekend - said he post on here after the weekend with an up-to-date list. He used the word "loaded" in his email . . . haha! 

Sounds promising!


----------



## macspoison

Hey!
Well, we did have three shows this weekend and we did sell a few frogs. I have a bunch of things that go with the terrariums as well. With Alec from Custom Eco's going out of business we went up and dropped a few on some nice broms, plants etc. Sorry to see him go, but we all get burned out after a while.

I'm coming with 381 leuc's. Whose ready for some leucs! 
All frogs are CB. 
Tinc's:
Regina
Citronella
Brz. YH's
Cobalts
Dwarf Cobalts

Costa Rican Auratus
Nic.
Gr & Brnz 
Blue & black
Super Blue
Giants

Terribilis (Orange)
Leucos
Azureus
Truncatus
Vents
Intermedius
Retic
Fants
Pumilio ( Cayo's and a few others possible)

Tree Frogs:
V. Mossy
A. Milk
H. Geographica
P. Tomops
P. Bicolor
P. Vaillanti

Super Tiger Leg tads
A. Milk Tads
Argus Reed Tads

There could be more frogs coming it just depends on a few things.

Gold Dust Geckos
Designer Leopard Geckos (JMG Reptile)

Live Tropical moss, Micro Foods, 4 types of FF's, Terrarium Supplies, Terrariums, Bromiliads and Plants.
I'm positive I am forget'n a bunch of stuff. 
Mac


----------



## herper99

I wish I could make it, but I have lacrosse.

Hey Matt, Would you be able to pick up a couple frogs for me and I'll come and get them from you when I get the other stuff from you?


----------



## melas

herper99 said:


> I wish I could make it, but I have lacrosse.
> 
> Hey Matt, Would you be able to pick up a couple frogs for me and I'll come and get them from you when I get the other stuff from you?


Yeah that's fine with me! PM me and we can work it all out!

Thanks Mac for posting - you are going to have a TON of stuff! Need any help unloading? Let me know - I got no where else to be that day . . .haha!


----------



## sounddrive

i will definetly be there i made it to last one and i was surprised at the turnout. cant wait to see this time.


----------



## Philsuma

I'll be there....

Did you guys see the NEWS ??

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/no...ments-central-pa-reptile-expo.html#post340567


----------



## melas

Yeah I was going to post that on here a while back but forgot - I added the reptile show on my facebook and I saw that in my "spy" feed! Down with Hamburg! Woohoo!


----------



## sounddrive

yeah should be cool to see but i think ill stick to the non venomous


----------



## NathanB

retics, hmm... must not spend that much money....


----------



## Philsuma

bussardnr said:


> retics, hmm... must not spend that much money....


Don't count your chickens before they sucessfully morph


----------



## SciGuy

Nice, I'll be attending my first Reptile Expo...

From all the comments, it looks like it'll be a great time!

I'm hoping to pick up a male intermedius


----------



## Dragas

Did that really say 381 luec's ?


----------



## melas

SciGuy said:


> Nice, I'll be attending my first Reptile Expo...
> 
> From all the comments, it looks like it'll be a great time!
> 
> I'm hoping to pick up a male intermedius


Where are you coming in from? Be sure to introduce yourself! Last time we hung out around Mac's Poisons Table for a good part of the day. Congrats on your first show - it's awesome!


----------



## SciGuy

Actually I'll only have to drive about 5 miles to the show...

I'm very new to the poison dart frog world, but so far so good...looking to potentially breed or just have another frog (male) in the vivarium.


----------



## MD_Frogger

Mac I sent you a pm.


----------



## macspoison

I was kidding when I said the 381 leucs, I doubt I'd bring that many to even Daytona. I will have around 35 or so. That should be enough. 

I'm still working on trying to get a few other frogs for the show. I'm trying to pull some strings with a good friend of mine. 

You guys dont know how hard it is to impress this crowd! You see the bread and butter everyday at the table, I have to break out the gourmet stuff for you.. If I bring 5 types of auratus to a show its Ooh! and Wow! I'm going to have to smuggle something in for this group!

I'm thinking frog day is putting a hurt on me trying to get people motivated in shipping.. Most of my friends are still pooped.

I can't wait to see you guys on saturday.. Sounds like the Dendroboard strikes again! You guys always show up at the shows. We vending it cant tell you how much we appreciate the traffic. Its not just the sales but they extra talk we get into around the table is so valuable to those who are listening in.

Also if anyone has any offspring they are looking to wholesale in lots or just a few bring let me know! Trades are welcome!
Mac


----------



## Philsuma

Here's a little helper idea that I saw posted for the last Florida show...

Matt?....Ideas??

And before someone asks,no....not the little girl or horsees....


----------



## GBIII

The only problem with Matt and that picture is he's probably more likely to bring the "Finger Removal Tool" instead. I really don't think it would go over quite as well. lol.


----------



## melas

haha! I can bring the tort but @ 70+lbs he can do some serious shin damage if you have the misfortune of being in his way!


----------



## macspoison

Nice pic!

Ok, some things to add to the list, some I forgot to break down and some new all together.

Lrg. V. Mossy
1 1/2+ A. Milks
S. A. Clowns (W/C possible breeding group)
Argus Reed 
Blue Backs
A few other CB Reed frogs and tads!
H. Geographica (adults)
Budgetts (a friends pets, big and hungry!)
Mitchelli
Sol. Isle Leaf frogs (nice!)
H. Marmarata (CB Adults)


Darts:
Popa pums (proven pair)
S.I. Tricolors
Man Creek pums
Rio pum (female)
Again, there may be a few things added. I feel I can do better!
Mac


----------



## KordeksKritters

You guys are awesome! It seems like we have the biggest following on the forums here!

Mac, you told me at the last show you were wearing your big foam finger and the Patriots assless chaps....you bailed on me. Matt told me that if you wear yours, he will wear his - backwards LOL. 

Seriously though, I am looking forward to seeing you all again! I will be running around all day, but will do my absolute best to get over to you all and say hi once I see the crowd gathering. 

Just 2 days away! I am excited! Who's coming??


----------



## melas

KordeksKritters said:


> Mac, you told me at the last show you were wearing your big foam finger and the Patriots assless chaps....you bailed on me. Matt told me that if you wear yours, he will wear his - backwards LOL.


 YIPES! I have to say I do NOT remember that one . . . haha!


----------



## KordeksKritters

Oh he said it on the thread for the January show, I swear he did. But he chickened out and showed up wearing real clothes. 
Maybe putting him over by Scott Crowe for this show will make him grow a set and wear them! LOL
Mac, I loves ya


----------



## macspoison

I'm going to wear my imported pair of Martha Stewert Assless chaps. Its all the rage in 3rd world countries. Made by lttle hands of labor ready children..what they wont do for us Americans! Thanks Bunji and Agbandaji! Take a break, You deserve it! Times up..
Mac


----------



## KordeksKritters

Mac,

Either you are insane from being so busy, I am insane from being so busy, or we are just both twisted evil people. I am proud to have you as a part of the show!

Kelly


----------



## macspoison

I'll bring a pair for you.. You'll be easier to find!
Mac


----------



## SciGuy

Since it's going to be my first reptile expo, can someone give me the basics...

Is it best to get there when it starts?

Is any vendor known for really good deals? Things get picked over quick?

Is it based on flat prices or is there negotiations?

With the exception of live animals, what else is preferred to get at expos?

I'm just trying to visualize what to expect because I've always heard that the expos are homes to really good prices.

Thanks


----------



## Philsuma

SciGuy said:


> Is it best to get there when it starts?
> 
> Is any vendor known for really good deals? Things get picked over quick?
> 
> Is it based on flat prices or is there negotiations?
> 
> With the exception of live animals, what else is preferred to get at expos?


You can arrive early, if you want but there won't be a HUGE line out the door and 1/2 miles away like Hamburg. 

There is always the chance you may miss a single thumnail or Pum that is proven, that someone wants to sell, but mostly, if you are looking for the average animals.....they will still be there.

As always, in a free-trade market....cash is king and negotiating is EXPECTED .

There will be all manner of supplies, feeder animals/ insects, tanks, decorations, books...ect....ect.....


----------



## melas

Philsuma said:


> You can arrive early, if you want but there won't be a HUGE line out the door and 1/2 miles away like Hamburg.
> 
> There is always the chance you may miss a single thumnail or Pum that is proven, that someone wants to sell, but mostly, if you are looking for the average animals.....they will still be there.
> 
> As always, in a free-trade market....cash is king and negotiating is EXPECTED .
> 
> There will be all manner of supplies, feeder animals/ insects, tanks, decorations, books...ect....ect.....


Yeah what he said! You will love it! This show is still growing so there won't be as many vendors selling the same thing - that will severely limit your bargaining power - but yes - deals are to be had everywhere - especially compared to pet store prices!


----------



## macspoison

I actually get bored with those that DONT haggle a bit with price. Its fun to think that we worked out an agreement. Even as simple as a price for a frog. 

Communication speaks volumes with "us" vendors. You will find that those that are annoyed that you may ask for a discount are not always the ones that awnser the emails at midnight. Thats my opinion.

I started as you are doing, 1989, at the reptile show in Millersport Oh. HS. kid with $50 in his pocket. No better memories. Have fun and if you see something you want because it looks GREAT, get it. No reason to wait or look around. If its something that is more common, or iffy, look around. You will walk out with a bag full of new pets or product but that $5 5' section of good heat tape that you passed on then returned for, only to find it sold will BURN you for a week.
Mac
EDIT. The pair of Popa pums are NOT proven, mix up on my part. They are a pair, not proven. Hanging I will recieve is @ 5:00


----------



## Philsuma

The Show is Tomorrow!

There will be Frogs an..

Gex
Crix
*Hotz*
Chams

Good medium sized show, without the long line hassle and cramped aisles of Hamburg !

Great NEW conference building....not an ancient field house.

Plenty of table space to sit and have a snack.


----------



## Dragas

I'm looking forward to taking my time and looking, as opposed to moving with the flow of the masses.


----------



## KordeksKritters

Philsuma said:


> The Show is Tomorrow!
> 
> There will be Frogs an..
> 
> Gex
> Crix
> *Hotz*
> Chams
> 
> Good medium sized show, without the long line hassle and cramped aisles of Hamburg !
> 
> Great NEW conference building....not an ancient field house.
> 
> Plenty of table space to sit and have a snack.


Phil, Thanks for the great push! One thing though - no HOTZ until the May show. But we have expanded some things, and took our floor plan from 185 tables with a 60 table hot section to 198 tables with 63 hot tables!! 
See you all tomorrow!!


----------



## NathanB

great, now you only need more amphibian tables


----------



## macspoison

No they dont..
Mac


----------



## KordeksKritters

Ok, if we don't need more amphibian tables, that just means smartass, I mean Mac , needs to bring more.

PS - Mac, you are over with Crowe this time. I'm gonna call him and tell him about the assless chaps and see what I can talk him into wearing. Then I am posting a sign 10 feet from your tables to warn people that it may not be suitable for small children to be in that area. LOL

I am getting really excited about tomorrow! 

Ok, back to work. So much to do!!!


----------



## Philsuma

*EVERYONE..............*


*Lunch at the PUB*

*MATT is buying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## melas

Philsuma said:


> *EVERYONE..............*
> 
> 
> *Lunch at the PUB*
> 
> *MATT is buying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


I've recently changed my name to Jim. But I wouldn't mind driving everybody over there again! It was delectable!



Sincerely Jim.


----------



## KordeksKritters

Jim,

Let me know before you go buying everyone lunch, I think we (the staff) will be hungry too, so we will be ready with orders. Include in mine a 6 pack of Smirnoff Triple Black, and a 6-pack of Miller Lite bottles for Matt 9My husband).


----------



## Philsuma

Excellent,

Between Jim and BOTH Matts.......lunch is covered!


----------



## melas

KordeksKritters said:


> Jim,
> 
> Let me know before you go buying everyone lunch, I think we (the staff) will be hungry too, so we will be ready with orders. Include in mine a 6 pack of Smirnoff Triple Black, and a 6-pack of Miller Lite bottles for Matt 9My husband).


haha! I thought this was an alcohol free event . . . especially with the upcoming inclusion of hots and all . . . alcohol and venom don't mix after all!


----------



## KordeksKritters

Alcohol free, yes. At least for you guys. For me and Matt, since we work so damned hard to make this a killer show for you guys, and are usually ready to sleep by about 8am the morning of the show (we get MAYBE 2 hours of sleep the night of the show after busting butt all night), we are ready for a drink by lunch. 
I'm ready for a drink now. But I don't think putting together a floor plan drunk is a good idea. Of course, for me, that would take all of 2 Triple Blacks and I'm on the floor...Plus I just booked another vendor from Wisconsin (just put him on the website), so I have more paperwork to do...
Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee only 4 more hours until I leave to go set up!


----------



## NathanB

I emailed that pub before the last show to see what kind of food they had that i can eat, The guy replied saying he'll ask the chef. Well today he got back to me, haha
Pretty good timing for this one. if anyones wondering this is the list:
Garden Salad
Steak Salad
Steamed Clams
Greek chicken salad
Mediterranean chicken
Chicken ceasar without croutons
Filet Mignon (without seasoning)
New York Strip (without seasoning)


----------



## Philsuma

They have a full lunch menu....lots of sammies and regular lunch fare as well.

And

Lots of brew....oh lots and lots of Micros ect. 

It is a really really decent city type Pub.


----------



## kawickstrom

Philsuma said:


> *EVERYONE..............*
> 
> 
> *Lunch at the PUB*
> 
> *MATT is buying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Hells Yeah!!


----------



## GBIII

Matt's buying lunch?

Now I'm really bummed I can't make it. I mean it's not Red Lobster but it sounds like it would be pretty good. 

Hope everyone has a great time!


----------



## DCreptiles

i totally woulda went to lunch if we didnt get food for the 3.5 hour drive to the show lol.. i knew it was going to be small but i did want to come and expierence it anyway. i dont think ill be back tho for a few rounds till it fills up. but we did get some nice stuff. a tegu and a yellow belly turtle. got to trade cultures with keith. so it was a nice time. i know when that place fills up with vendors it will truely be a amazing show. and if hamburg continues to be like last time im going to give it up all together. sad tho.. i didnt get any frogs.. so sad..


----------



## melas

Here's a shot I took with my iPhone today of some of the DB members in attendance.

From Left to Right . . .

Kieth (Kawickstrom), Philsuma (Phil), Nathan (bussardnr), Steve (Sound Drive)


----------



## KordeksKritters

Hey guys! It was awesome to see everyone there. The show was a little smaller than we had hoped, but it was still pretty cool. It is always good seeing you DBers there. 
Matt and Phil, get in touch with me when you have the chance, I would really like to talk to you more about seminars!
BTW - Mac DID cop out and did NOT wear the assless chaps AGAIN. His excuse - he had on topless shoes (flip-flops). Once the photographer gets the pics to me, I will post the pic of his feet I asked her to take so you guys can vote and see if that was good enough LOL.
See you guys in May!!


----------



## Julio

so was the show good? any animal pics?


----------



## NathanB

Smaller than the prior one. not much in the way of amphibians. I noticed alot of the leopard gecko vender's didn't come, which is fine by me. If everyone didn't show up to hang out it wouldn't have been worth the drive. Hopefully it improves in time.


----------



## Philsuma

Julio,

Only one frog vendor with a smaller selection of some of the more common species.

Show size was medium - larger than Haver de grace though.

But

It WILL grow....and with the addition of HOTS, should be on the upswing rather soon.

The good news, is that if you were to get in now....before it gets big and establish yourself as a big time vendor.....you will get in good at the ground level and could be one of those "big guys" when this show turns Hamburg size.


----------



## macspoison

I brought what I could get, it was a lot more then last time. 

But I wouldnt say it was a small selection. That one makes me laugh. I go to more shows then most people on here and I can honestly say that if I was into amphibians I would have had fun checking out the selection. 

I'm happy with the pre-sales and even the 4 people in MI that for what ever reason checked out the list and bought frogs. 

I worked hard at getting things together for the weekend and it goes to show that some times it makes no difference.

Sorry to have dissapointed!
Mac


----------



## Philsuma

macspoison said:


> Hey!
> Well, we did have three shows this weekend and we did sell a few frogs. I have a bunch of things that go with the terrariums as well. With Alec from Custom Eco's going out of business we went up and dropped a few on some nice broms, plants etc. Sorry to see him go, but we all get burned out after a while.
> 
> I'm coming with 381 leuc's. Whose ready for some leucs!
> All frogs are CB.
> Tinc's:
> Regina
> Citronella
> Brz. YH's
> Cobalts
> Dwarf Cobalts
> 
> Costa Rican Auratus
> Nic.
> Gr & Brnz
> Blue & black
> Super Blue
> Giants
> 
> Terribilis (Orange)
> Leucos
> Azureus
> Truncatus
> Vents
> Intermedius
> Retic
> Fants
> Pumilio ( Cayo's and a few others possible)
> 
> Tree Frogs:
> V. Mossy
> A. Milk
> H. Geographica
> P. Tomops
> P. Bicolor
> P. Vaillanti
> 
> Super Tiger Leg tads
> A. Milk Tads
> Argus Reed Tads
> 
> There could be more frogs coming it just depends on a few things.
> 
> Gold Dust Geckos
> Designer Leopard Geckos (JMG Reptile)
> 
> Live Tropical moss, Micro Foods, 4 types of FF's, Terrarium Supplies, Terrariums, Bromiliads and Plants.
> I'm positive I am forget'n a bunch of stuff.
> Mac


Did you even have half of this stuff you advertised? Certainly not even half of the Darts you listed....

Gotta call it like it is.....


----------



## macspoison

I brought everything on the list plus a few things not on the list. I didnt bring some of it out due to the show not being as busy, a lot of the stuff was in 190oz containers. 

But I'd swear on my kids I brought it all Phil. I certainly didnt leave anything home. 

Call it as you need to. No big thing.
Mac


----------



## macspoison

Oh.. wait it was the retics. Right, I didnt bring the retic tads. My bad. 

Or the 381 leucs..that was a joke. I brought closer to 40.
Mac


----------



## melas

Hey Mac I thought you had a great selection! I'd say the number of species and morphs represented were close to what would be seen at a Hamburg show across multiple vendors and they were all captive bred. I really enjoyed checking everything out you had Mac (I stayed until they closed so that should say something)! I only wish I was in the market for frogs right now! 
Once I get those roaches going I'll be hitting you up for some Milks and Mossies!

Hope to see you back!


----------



## NathanB

chris, how did you do at the show?


----------



## macspoison

I think I'm the Chris you are referring to?!  My bad if I'm not!

I did ok, it was about a 1/4 of what we did last time. I was happy to see a lot of repeat buyers, I decided to bring a lot more tree frogs this time to give folks an opp to buy CB. The last show had a lot of the WC african stuff and I thought that maybe that would sell well. But as we stated it was a slower show. I think it was still in "Hamburg Hangover Stage" 

I picked up a few frogs from a member and they look to be doing well so thats cool. I would have loved the same kind of hangout and trade kind of thing that went on last time but it didnt. Funny thing is we had more time to do so then last time! But it is what it is. 
Mac/Chris


----------



## NathanB

i was pretty beat too, I'm sure Keith had a fun ride back. Hopefully i can catch up on some sleep before saturday. I almost got some of those reeds but i didnt have anything setup for them.


----------



## macspoison

I slept like the dead yesterday. I didnt sleep friday night or saturday night. It took me till 4am to put everything away after KY show. I was just gone. I went to bed and Erica said that I started to talk about the SC Repticon show this weekend and she said that I was game planning it already! I have no clue as to what I decided?! I dont remember even going to bed. I shaved and brushed my teeth and thats all I got! I slept till 2 that afternoon. I'm still pooped!
Mac


----------



## kawickstrom

bussardnr said:


> i was pretty beat too, I'm sure Keith had a fun ride back. Hopefully i can catch up on some sleep before saturday. I almost got some of those reeds but i didnt have anything setup for them.


I have exeprienced worse Nate haha

You let me know, Mac, how those Galacs work out for you. I would love to have a couple of those.


----------



## macspoison

I'm going to work HARD on those. 

I'm setting the tank up this week. Until then they get a 10g tank each. I may leave them in that for a while. I'm going to assume they wont do anything till fall or early winter. But I can wait!
Mac


----------

